

The Quest to Mimic Nature’s Trickiest Colors (2014) - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/26/color/-the-quest-to-mimic-natures-trickiest-colors

======
sp332
A related recent breakthrough: [https://newsoffice.mit.edu/2014/a-new-angle-
on-controlling-l...](https://newsoffice.mit.edu/2014/a-new-angle-on-
controlling-light) _While it has long been possible to selectively filter
light according to its color or polarization, selectivity based on the
direction of propagation has remained elusive._

------
jessaustin
I love that her paints mix in _additive_ fashion rather than _subtractive_.
Maybe someday that will be seen as the normal way to do it, when our clothes
are networks of light-bending nanorobotic goo.

